# Buying a Bandsaw



## longbeard (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok guys, i'm looking at buying a new bandsaw. I seen the Rikon 14'' at woodcraft they have on sale for $419.99 Buy Rikon 14" Open Stand 1 HP Bandsaw Model 10-321 at Woodcraft.com

**I like this price range**

but i'm afraid i may grow out of the 8'' cutting capicity at some point. For the most part, i have some small burls and such to cut for pen blanks and maybe bowl blanks from chunks of trees that friends have gave me. 

Should i look for one that i can put a riser on? ( which i just learned what a riser is for a bandsaw  )

How good is the Harbor Frieght bandsaw? 
How good is the Porter Cable from Lowes?

I currently have a 9'' craftsman bench top style. Cuts good and straight with a jig, but just not big enough for what i need now.

Thanks for any insight and suggestions on this.

Harry ( to many to choose from ) M


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'll be following this post as I'm in the same boat! Well...minus having the 9" benchtop saw. I've been looking at the Grizzly for around $525, but only 6" cutting height capacity. I really don't want to buy something that I'll spend an equal amount plus more time upgrading than if I had bought what I wanted in the first place! However, I don't know how necessary it is to have a 13" resaw capacity like the Rikon deluxe...


----------



## Whaler (Apr 11, 2014)

My thoughts are that you would outgrow that one quickly. It is only 1 HP and I don't believe that you can add a riser block to it.
I bought a Powermatic about 8 years ago and it has been a fantastic saw. Worth every penny that I paid for it.
Buy Powermatic 14" Bandsaw, Model PWBS-14CS at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Harry, I have a Grizzly G0555 with a riser kit about 8 years now. I stripped the nut on the blade tension, but that is the only issue that I have had. It is by no means a Powermatic but it is a nice saw, I am happy with it.

Mike

Edit, if you are going to get a riser kit, get it early before you buy a bunch of blades, they will be useless after you put the rise on.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 11, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> I'll be following this post as I'm in the same boat! Well...minus having the 9" benchtop saw. I've been looking at the Grizzly for around $525, but only 6" cutting height capacity. I really don't want to buy something that I'll spend an equal amount plus more time upgrading than if I had bought what I wanted in the first place! However, I don't know how necessary it is to have a 13" resaw capacity like the Rikon deluxe...


 

I'm sure that there is questions that i'm not thinking of, but you mentioned something that i agree with. 


Harry


----------



## low_48 (Apr 11, 2014)

When you are buying machinery near the bottom of any price range, yes you will likely outgrow it. I think you already know that, because you are asking.


----------



## kovalcik (Apr 11, 2014)

If there is any chance you will be breaking down logs, the 8" cutting capacity will limit you very quickly.  I have the Powermatic (same as Dick) with the riser block.  It came assembled without the riser block and I was not going to put it in at first because I did not think I would need it.  I quickly learned that I did and had it installed within 2 weeks.  If you do not plan on cutting logs, you can probably live with the 8" capacity.


----------



## CREID (Apr 11, 2014)

I went to my local Woodcraft and inquired about the Rikon on sale, the person I talked to, talked me out of buying this bandsaw. Not because it was a bad saw or bad deal. He told me about he 14 inch deluxe model, which I think (but don't quote has more than an 8 inch capacity. It is like $999.99, and I said but the price. He said it goes on sale too and is considerably cheaper than $1000. It also has very good reviews from what I have seen.
Hope this helps, I am waiting for it to go on sale and see what the price will be.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 11, 2014)

for your price range, I would look for a used 14" Jet bandsaw with a riser on Craigslist in your area.

then spend the money and buy good Carter guides for it.


----------



## Wheelman (Apr 12, 2014)

I purchased this today, haven't used it yet but I think it will work for what I need. The owner of the woodcraft I go to(Bedford, Oh)is a nice guy and the staff there is full of information. Anyway, the owner told me the 14" deluxe for 999.99 will be on sale next month for 799.00.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 12, 2014)

By the way, the Rikon 14" Deluxe has a 13" resaw capacity. I saw one locally on CL for $800. If he still has it in two weeks (when Mother gives me the rest of my salary for the previous quarter), I may make an offer. Of course...if it's still listed now, I may just make an offer.


----------



## CREID (Apr 12, 2014)

one thing I forgot to mention in my  previous post is that the Rikon on sale now doesn't even have a mitre gauge. I believe and again don't quote me on this, check it out, the 14 deluxe comes with a mitre gauge and maybe a ripo fence. So at $799.99 and a larger capacity and also I believe again a larger motor, in my opinion the deluxe would be a better deal. Just my opinion and verify for yourself the details.
Curt


----------



## Wheelman (Apr 12, 2014)

You are correct about the mitre gauge and rip fence. The deluxe is a much better saw... If it came with 3 months of free diapers for my two little ones I would have waited til next month.


----------



## CREID (Apr 12, 2014)

Wheelman said:


> You are correct about the mitre gauge and rip fence. The deluxe is a much better saw... If it came with 3 months of free diapers for my two little ones I would have waited til next month.


 

Doesn't it?:laugh:


----------



## Swagopenturner (Apr 12, 2014)

If you have the $, go with a Powermatic or the bigger Rikon.  If you can find one on CL in your area, better yet.  If not, then get a Grizzly (the best you can afford) then upgrade it with Carter guides and a riser block as soon as you can.  The Carter guides REALLY are worth the money.  I've got an old HF that I found at a sale for $50.00, paid $185.00 for the Carter guides, and $130.00 for a riser kit from Grizzly.  This old cheap saw now cuts very straight, strong, and true with a 3/4" carbide tipped blade!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 12, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> If you have the $, go with a Powermatic or the bigger Rikon.  If you can find one on CL in your area, better yet.  If not, then get a Grizzly (the best you can afford) then upgrade it with Carter guides and a riser block as soon as you can.  The Carter guides REALLY are worth the money.  I've got an old HF that I found at a sale for $50.00, paid $185.00 for the Carter guides, and $130.00 for a riser kit from Grizzly.  This old cheap saw now cuts very straight, strong, and true with a 3/4" carbide tipped blade!



If you go with the Grizzly G0555 Ultimate, it comes with Carter style guides that aren't too bad. The fence is okay, the T-square very cheap and the riser kit is only $84 it does come with a blade but a very cheap one.

Mike


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 12, 2014)

Does anyone have the Steel City 10" or 12" saw? The 10" shows to have a 6" resaw, and the other specs look pretty good. I just don't see many reviews. They're both on sale through the various Sears sites, but I'd rather not deal with them.

I looked up the Rikon on CL around here, and it's a good three hours away. I didn't realize the posting said Brownsville...


----------



## longbeard (Apr 12, 2014)

I think i've looked every bandsaw there is   probably pass on the smaller rikon. Been wearing grizzly's web site out today off and on. I do like the thought of getting the deluxe version, then later down the road get the better guides and riser block for it. 



Harry


----------



## Swagopenturner (Apr 12, 2014)

The Carter Guides are the way to go.  The people at Carter have one of the best customer service departments IMHO and the kit is built specifically for what ever machine you have.  More than well worth the money.  A riser block is usually easy to install, just keep in mind none of your previous blades will fit anymore, unless you remove the riser block.  Such as most 14" band saws use a 93 1/2" blade.  With a riser block you now need a 105" blade.  The blades don't cost much more either.  If you can spare the change, get a carbide tipped one.  The results you get when resawing are fantastic!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 12, 2014)

So, I was just going to buy the 10" Craftsman to have a bandsaw on hand. The 14" happens to be on sale ($359.99). I am buying it now! Includes a stand, no fence, no miter gauge and has an 8" resaw capacity. We shall see if it fits in a Chevy Equinox!


----------



## Silverado (Apr 12, 2014)

Highland Woodworking has the Deluxe Rikon on sale for $799.00


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 12, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> So, I was just going to buy the 10" Craftsman to have a bandsaw on hand. The 14" happens to be on sale ($359.99). I am buying it now! Includes a stand, no fence, no miter gauge and has an 8" resaw capacity. We shall see if it fits in a Chevy Equinox!


with some modification, you can put a grizzly riser block kit on a Craftsman saw.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 12, 2014)

The Penguin said:


> with some modification, you can put a grizzly riser block kit on a Craftsman saw.



Not the newer craftsman though.  They have frames like the rikon.  

I


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 12, 2014)

It hasn't made it out of the backseat of my car yet. I'll keep it stock for a while I'm sure.thanks for the info though


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 12, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > with some modification, you can put a grizzly riser block kit on a Craftsman saw.
> ...


ah. was not aware of that.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 13, 2014)

So, now that I've saved money on buying a bandsaw from Sears, which fence and miter gauge would y'all recommend? I'm pretty sure the obvious brand would be INCRA. Is the Kreg fence comparable? If I had precision equipment on my table saw, I wouldn't hesitate to make one. Also which blades do y'all recommend for pen blank segmenting, and where to buy with a decent price? I apologize for all the questions, but this is my first bandsaw.


----------



## KenV (Apr 13, 2014)

Getting a saw designed an built for the throat clearance (resaw height) you want is better than a riser.  (I have a delta with a riser --)  The riser is a compromise and like all compromises, it can be "good'nuf" but not as stiff and aligned as one made for the full height.

Jet makes a 14 inch with a 12 inch resaw height w/o the riser.  (BIL got one from Craigs List from a contractor for 1/2 price - used on one job)

Rikon Deluxe does that too -- (Have worked on the Rikon - nice saw).

If you can handle the cash flow -- avoid the compromises that go with addition  of a riser.

A honest 1 HP has a lot of power --  with so many games played with marketing look at the amps


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 13, 2014)

The saw I bought has an 8" resaw capacity, and is a 9 amp (at 120V). I don't intend on adding a riser kit to this saw. Once I have a real shop that I design at my next residency, I'll buy a "big" bandsaw that will hopefully last into the execution of my will.


----------



## rblakemore (Apr 13, 2014)

I am looking for a bandsaw also; I suggest something larger.  The owner and guys at the WC in SW Houston are great (my wife and I were there Thursday), I almost bought the new Rikon bench bandsaw last summer; but, it cannot resaw, cut rough lumber, or cut pieces for live edge bowls that my wife wants to turn (!!). I am looking at the Laguna 14-12 Bandsaw, it has good capacity, I will see if a riser block is also available, and is made in the US.  As soon as it goes on sale for $59.99 I will get two.


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 13, 2014)

I have the Rikon deluxe and it has been great for all the turnings I do.
Great for cuttting up logs or blanks. The 13" resaw is plenty.
The current deal is the same one I got two years ago, so they haven't raised the price (unusual!).
Adequate power for cutting up a 12" log with the right blade.
Great support from Rikon too. My table came with several burrs and dings. Had a replacement in three days. Have been big help with questions.
gordon


----------



## bryceprusse (Apr 13, 2014)

I would recommend a Laguna bandsaw.  larger motors and resaw capacity.  There 14" saws have a 12" and 14" resaw capacity.  If you use your bandsaw much I would get one that will last, and you will be happy with now and in the furure.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 13, 2014)

Laguna, would love to have one of those, but to rich for my blood no more than i would use it. I keep going back to the grizzly's site. What ever i get, more than likely it will be a 14".



Harry


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 13, 2014)

I finally finished putting mine together. It's a fairly simple assembly...just not with a two year old helper . I have not yet cut anything as grocery shopping took precedence, but running without a load had zero vibration and was very quiet. Also, since it does not come with a fence or miter gauge, I can't do any "precise" cuts yet. I will be looking at plans for something the rest of the evening so I can think about what jigs to build.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 13, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> I finally finished putting mine together. It's a fairly simple assembly...just not with a two year old helper . I have not yet cut anything as grocery shopping took precedence, but running without a load had zero vibration and was very quiet. Also, since it does not come with a fence or miter gauge, I can't do any "precise" cuts yet. I will be looking at plans for something the rest of the evening so I can think about what jigs to build.



We need pics!!!


Harry


----------



## nightowl (Apr 13, 2014)

I have the 14" RIKON deluxe also and have really been pleased with it.  I also got it on sale for $799 a while back.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 13, 2014)

Now that it's set up, SWMBO had me do some stump removal in the back yard. It was really dry and had some spalting going on. So, it got cut on the new bandsaw, cast and cut into these blanks so far.




Oh yeah, this was my firstish worthless wood cast. I need to cut a little thicker so I don't end up with the scrap "hold-down" pieces in my pen blanks. It was oak, and adds a little extra "uniqueness" I suppose.


----------



## dougturner1@cox.net (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought the Rikon 14 deluxe about a year agowith the 14" resaw capacity. I like it very much. My old bandsaw was a Reliant and I had added new guides, a riser block, new tires, a vacuum port replaced the lower guide after it cracked, etc. The Reliant is basicly the same saw HF sells as parts are interchangeable. The saw always vibrated, and service was non exsistant.

The Rikon is a dream to operate. Good dust collection, a very good fence, a side window to watch blade tracking on the tire, quick tension release, kevlar toothed belt drive, 2 speed, good ball bearing blade guides that are a little awkward to adjust until you get used to them, an internal brush to keep sawdust off the tires. In short I don't know of anything else you could include as an optional accesory. No vibration. I am running a laguna carbide resaw blade and can cut 1/16" thick veneer all day long. The only problem I had is the kevlar belt came off while resawing and got chewed up. I called customer service and they told me I was using the wrong speed range- a new free belt was delivered 2 days later.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 14, 2014)

Any opinions on a Delta 14'' 
Found this on craigslist for $300








Thanks for all the help fellows

Harry


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 14, 2014)

It certainly looks nice. After doing a lot more cutting and casting and slicing, I am in love with my Craftsman saw. Other than the resaw capacity and Kevlar belt, it seems very similar to how the Rikon was described above.


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 14, 2014)

Jet has a contest going to give away a 14" saw through Popular Woodworking.
http://popularwoodworking.upickem.n...?contestid=125502&et_mid=669021&rid=237428097
Maybe you could win one!!!! :biggrin:
Check their website - I just got an email this morning about their contest.
Good Luck
gordon

This is a dumb post on my part. Now everyone will enter and I won't have a chance............


----------



## longbeard (Apr 14, 2014)

flyitfast said:


> Jet has a contest going to give away a 14" saw through Popular Woodworking.
> JET Bandsaw Sweepstakes - Popular Woodworking Magazine
> Maybe you could win one!!!! :biggrin:
> Check their website - I just got an email this morning about their contest.
> ...



:laugh::laugh:

Nice thought, appreciate it.


Harry


----------



## Mike Daugherty (Apr 14, 2014)

*Bandsaw*

I would look at the Laguna 14-12.  It is a whole new saw targeted for the entry level market.  110 Volt with plenty of capacity.  I have 2 Laguna's and love them.

Mike


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 14, 2014)

The Laguna looks like a really nice saw, but still $1000. I believe the OP was targeting the <$600ish range.


----------



## BKelley (Apr 14, 2014)

I purchased the Power Matic 14" saw about a year ago and it is one of the best pieces of equipment I've put in my shop.  I got it with a riser block and have since purchased a 
Carter log saw attachment and Carter magnetic fence.  You can not believe how smooth this saw will cut.  I recommend it 100%. Before buying tho, you might look at the Power Matic 15" it is fairly new on the market and I don't know anything about it.  If it is a step above the 14", it's a jewel.

Ben


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 14, 2014)

I have the Rikon 14" pro saw and it has 14" of height adjustment and I have used all of it on several occasions! This saw is a good saw and I can imagine that the smaller Rikon saws are really good too.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 14, 2014)

Man, you guys make it tough to decide :bulgy-eyes::bulgy-eyes:

Still undecided though, but still looking at the grizzly's.
Was hoping for something good on the delta i found on craigslist. 



Harry


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 14, 2014)

Father's day is comming.  Just a thought...............lol


----------



## longbeard (Apr 14, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> Father's day is comming.  Just a thought...............lol


 

I think i might be wearing the "holiday" excuse thin :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Birthday
Fathers Day
Christmas
Thanksgiving
Just because you love me day
Easter
Anniversary
Haven't gotten anything for awhile day


Harry :biggrin:


----------



## raar25 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok so to get to your specific question which no one seems to have done,  I bought the lowes porter and cable and installed a riser block.  Although the riser block was not exactly made for it, a couple hours of drilling and assembly and it did the  trick.  The saw is more than stiff enough to cut 12" bowl blanks as long as you have a nice sharp blade.  I paid $399 minus a 10% coupon for what I cant remember and got the riser block for $40. I hace been very happy with the saw and it is nice and quiet unlike my old craftsman.  It is not a powermatic, but you will have plenty of money left to buy good quality blades and take your significant other away for the weekend (win win)


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 22, 2014)

Harry,

Have you decided on a bandsaw yet? I'll say that I've used my Craftsman a lot more now considering I've only had it a week and a half, and it has done me right. I don't have any large burls or bowl blanks laying around, so I have not yet tested the limits of the resaw capacity. The saw is very smooth, cuts well and was $389.xx out the door. Considering what you can get the PC or the Craftsman for, I'd throw the HF idea out of the window.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 22, 2014)

Been looking at this one also. 
Craftsman 14-Inch Band Saw: Strength and Speed Team up at Sears

Clark, is this the same as yours?

Any reason why i shouldn't buy this one?

Other than replacing the blade, it has a bigger table, 8'' cutting capacity, ( i know i can't add a riser) 1 horse motor. I've read the reviews, 4 star from 42 reviews. 



If i get this one and later decide i should of got the grizzly, you guys can always say..."i told ya so" :biggrin:


Harry


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 22, 2014)

That is the one I bought. If you have a sears nearby, check it out. They will also honor the online price in store (or they just order it online, then you drive around back and load it up). 

Again, I don't really have intentions of cutting LARGE stock in the near future. Once I have an actual shop (next house), I'll upgrade


----------



## longbeard (Apr 22, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> That is the one I bought. If you have a sears nearby, check it out. They will also honor the online price in store (or they just order it online, then you drive around back and load it up).
> 
> Again, I don't really have intentions of cutting LARGE stock in the near future. Once I have an actual shop (next house), I'll upgrade


 

Same here Clark. I'm not going to be resawing alot, maybe one or two here there but when i do i want to be able to cut thru it and not think about it.
I'm only working out of a 9x16.



Harry


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 22, 2014)

It cuts pretty well. I just cut a bunch of mesquite blanks without it it hesitating a bit. I'll cut some thicker mesquite stock in the next night or two to see how it handles some good thick hard wood. Also, by saving so much I bought a nice Kreg fence and miter gauge that will be here tomorrow evening...or, I got what my company considers a bonus, so I chose Amazon as my gift card


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 25, 2014)

As an update in the Craftsman: it does not include a fence. I bought a Kreg Precision fence. Now it's time to install, so I had to buy a T&D set, now a full set of drill bits. We are getting close to the cost of the Rikon Deluxe if I hadn't planned on upgrading the fence and miter gauge anyways. I guess, at least now I won't have the factory ones taking up space!


----------



## CREID (Apr 25, 2014)

The Rikon 14" Deluxe     Just got the flyer
On Sale $799

Anyone want to buy this for me?


----------



## shastastan (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a MiniMax 16".  It's a great saw, but I have not used it to it's multi-use capacity.  I put a carbide tipped 1/2" blade on it and have just left it.  I have done no scroll work with it since I have an RBI scroll saw.  I mainly use my bandsaw for resawing with my Laguna carbide tipped blade.  I used to have a 14" Delta but the Minmax is way better, IMO.  I'm not pushing it as a brand though.  I would just recommend that you, first, decide on what your main uses of the saw are going to be and then find a bandsaw that best fits your uses.  I've cut logs on my Minmax, but I mainly bought it for resawing.  I frequently use it to dimension pen blanks.  Once I got the fence adjusted for drift, I haven't readjusted it for years since it stays right on.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2014)

I think i going to get the craftsman for no more than i will be doing.
Now, if anyone would like loan/give me some $$$ for a Rikon, Grizzly or one of those fancy ones, i'll gracefully except :biggrin:



Harry


----------



## dougturner1@cox.net (Apr 27, 2014)

*looking for bandsaw*

I've had the Rikon 14" deluxe for almost 2 years and use it a lot. This is a great bandsaw. There is a window on the end to see where your blade is tracking, there is a quick tension release, a miter guage, a good fence, a 4" dust collection port that works good. At $799 it is an excellent buy.

In the classified section of Woodcentral there are 2 new carbon steel blades and a carbide resaw blade for $100 ( carbide blades are usually $170+ alone). I started out with a 14" , added a riser block, bew guides, new tires, etec, etc and ended up with a hodge podge inferior saw while spending a lot more than buying the Rikon deluxe the first time.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2014)

dougturner1@cox.net said:


> I've had the Rikon 14" deluxe for almost 2 years and use it a lot. This is a great bandsaw. There is a window on the end to see where your blade is tracking, there is a quick tension release, a miter guage, a good fence, a 4" dust collection port that works good. At $799 it is an excellent buy.
> 
> In the classified section of Woodcentral there are 2 new carbon steel blades and a carbide resaw blade for $100 ( carbide blades are usually $170+ alone). I started out with a 14" , added a riser block, bew guides, new tires, etec, etc and ended up with a hodge podge inferior saw while spending a lot more than buying the Rikon deluxe the first time.


 

Sounds great Doug, will you spot me $400 :biggrin:

A rikon fence will fit the craftsman, besides, i'll make my own also.


Harry


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 27, 2014)

For the first couple of uses I just clamped a straight piece of poplar to the table. I just used the fence for the first time, and it's nice.


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone tried buying band saw in lowes?


----------



## longbeard (Apr 30, 2014)

hobbyist2013 said:


> Anyone tried buying band saw in lowes?




Looked at them, touched it :laugh:


Harry


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 30, 2014)

My Rikon Pro has 14" and I have used all of it several times. Love this saw and not much slows it down. A band saw is an important purchase. I would rather wait and really get a good one than to hurry and wish I had waited. My band saw has paid for itself easily and was worth the price that I paid for it. I don't regret it one bit. Same with the lathe. The pens have paid for both several times over.


----------

